# 6 servings of veggies



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't think you can overdo vegetables. Plants are the most naturalthing humans can eat, I think it's about the one food you can't get too much of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

2.5 cups of vegetables per day. No, you can't overdo vegetables but do try to make sure you get a variety of them.

2 cups/week of dark green
6 cups/week of orange and red
2 cups/week of beans and peas
6 cups/week of starchy vegetables
5 cups/week of other types of vegetables


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Be sure to eat a large variety, and BUY ORGANIC local from the farmers market!

Beets, kale, spinach, yams, etc for example are just fantastic, but too many of them can cause kidney stones if you are prone.
I turned my daughter's nose orange by feeding her too many carrots when she was a baby... Lol! Harmless but her baby photos are hilarious!
Carrots, Brussels sprouts, onions, celery, and potatoes if eaten in excess break down slowly in the lower tract and can cause some pretty intense gas...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No such thing as overdoing veggies, during the week, it's all I eat. Good roughage for you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

boy, I feel positively evil. I hardly eat two servings a day, if that. (and it shows)


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> boy, I feel positively evil. I hardly eat two servings a day, if that. (and it shows)


Ditto
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't either. I'm getting a lot better at eating my vegetables daily but I'm consistently under what the recommendations are. I just don't care for most vegetables.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it just depends on the person. I'm more of a fruit person. I do eat vegetables but not the "recommended" amount and according to my blood tests I'm not at any disadvantage for not doing that. My brother, eats them like no tomorrow and could care less about fruit. 

I think the only time you can over do it is when you start getting an upset stomach from all the roughage! ;-) Also, if I remember correctly eating raw will give you more nutrients than cooking them or even steaming them.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Some veggies give up their nutrients better if they're lightly cooked (like broccoli), and a little oil or fat helps your body absorb the vitamines.

I've always wondered if the reason I LOVE carrots and apples so much is because horses like them!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> boy, I feel positively evil. I hardly eat two servings a day, if that. (and it shows)


This is one of the reasons I went vegetarian. I used to eat nothing but chicken. I couldn't control my portions. I just wanted MEAT + STARCH and maybe an itty bitty veggie if my mother forced me. I realized I just had to cut the meat completely in order to force myself to branch out and eat something else. I couldn't eat those potatoes by themselves! It worked, and I feel so much better now! I get way more variety in my diet, as well as more and better nutrients. It's easier for me to maintain a healthy weight, and I have more energy and less digestive upset.

Of course, I maintain the vegetarian lifestyle for many reasons, but this is definitely one of the biggest!

It is true that veggies are great and you can't really have too many, but variety is important too! _Anything _in too high amounts can be unhealthy, so no matter what kind of diet you choose to follow, mix it up!


----------



## Livinitup (Feb 11, 2014)

I have issues eating veggies mainly because I still have that little kid mentality when it comes to eating them. I am trying to mix it up so I could learn to love them.

Mostly I consider myself a fruit person.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I got quite lucky and liked/ate almost every veggie from a young age. Except asparagus. Won't do those stalks. 

I do my own rendition of paleo, so I mainly eat veggies and lean protein all day long. If not for the joy of eating veggies, than for the way they make me feel!

I've heard of people/ steaming/cooking some veggies in chicken broth to make the more palatable. Broccoli is a big one for that.


----------

